# How do you feel about others ridin ur horse?



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

It depends on the rider's skill level. Generally, I only let someone ride my horse if I am riding with them, so I can "baby set" so to speak. But I do have a good friend or two whom I would let ride my horse when I'm not around. But they have their own horses so this rarely comes up unless they have company and need an extra horse. If that should happen, then I know they are responsible and will look out for my horse's best interest. If I don't have that kind of confidence in someone, then I don't let them ride my horse. 

You don't know what kind of careless or stupid things someone could do with your horse, get hurt, and blame it on the horse. You know what I mean? It's generally not worth the risk unless you are right there supervising. And even then it is risky because you can't predict what someone will do. 

I guess what I am saying is, I trust my horse completely not to do something stupid, the humans not so much!


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Sometimes. I have no problem letting someone experienced on my horse, especially if they ride better than me. I see it as a bit of a schooling lesson for my horse. Those less experienced, then usually no. If they just want a walk around then thats fine. But if they really want to ride then no. 
I have let a less experienced friend have a ride, to 'see what he was like' and she hadnt ridden a horse as educated as Shad (even though compared to some standards he's not heaps educated) she went from riding her horse satisfactorily, to getting on Shad and looking like a beginner. Was a learning curve for her and i dont think it had much of an effect on him. 


Having said that though, im almost always the only one that rides shad. Its a rarity someone that someone else rides him.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Generally I don't like others riding my horse because of his level of training, where his at that point where your making or breaking him? Haha, that makes no sence. But whatever.


----------



## lalaleelu (Aug 30, 2009)

*I have*

Well I used to let my mother ride my horse sometimes but what I found when I was riding was that my horse started acting differently because she had learnt to be different for my mom if you get what I mean.

What I think is that you get your horse really used to what you like instead of other people riding your horse and teaching it different things.


Hope this was Helpful


----------



## simplyabbie123 (Jan 19, 2010)

I agree with you completly but i do have one horse that is older that I let my baby cousins and younger kids ride (most of the time i lead the horse)
but i definatly agree with you. I agree with all of you.


----------



## simplyabbie123 (Jan 19, 2010)

@LALALEELU thats basically what I meant but the horse that I let other people ride (the only one i let others ride) is an older horse and i get them to mostly walk on him and maybe trot depending on how he is acting and i can usually tell if he is weak or not feeling good or needs a rest but he is (23) ilovehimtodeath!


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

It depends entirely upon skill level. My mare is VERY energetic, very hot-headed. I let my instructor on her in a heartbeat, because she's a very experienced rider (obviously) but if it came to my horse-loving cousin (who has never rode a day in her life) or my non-rider parents or siblings, I would fight till I'm blue in the face. It's not because I'm trying to be spoiled or selfish, it's because I legitimately don't think they could handle her and I really don't want to see them get hurt. In fact, the only friend I have who I'd let on her is my best friend. She's my only horsey-friend, and she has 8 years of experience, so yeah, I think I trust her.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm not selfish with my horses, but I have to be convinced you have the skill sets to ride them _properly_.

None of my horses are what I'd call beginner friendly, although they're all calm enough for me to put someone on them and let them putz around the indoor.

Taking them out into the open is another matter entirely. My Arab is far too reactive for someone with little to no riding skills. He also _needs_ to trust his rider to be the head honcho, not just some lump along for the ride.

My TB has a more level head about things, but he's still young and _very_ athletic. He'll bounce you out of the tack not meaning to.

The leopard Appy is the closest thing to beginner friendly I have, but he has quite the 'tude when he gets fired up, and you'd better know what you're doing when he does.

None of my horses are mean, but they're well trained, reactive animals. I expect someone with the same level of training to ride them, or they don't climb aboard.

I don't 'do' pony rides for the general public. My horses are not lead line, walk in a circle types. I've spent a lot of money and time getting them right, and I don't want some ham fisted nonrider to mess up their training.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

I have no problem with people riding my horse as long as they are a higher skill level than me.
Last summer my mom told my instructor that she could use him in lessons if she wanted to while I was away in California, I wasn't too happy about that...but I got over it haha


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm selfish and don't like so share haha  I really don't even like anyone handling my horse at all. I'd let someone on her only if I am standing there watching. I'd never let anyone take her riding on their own. I've let my husband on my old gelding, but I probably would not let him on my current mare 1.) because he is 100 pounds heavier than me and she is petite, and 2.) he is not as gentle with his aids and she is sooo touchy.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

Depends on the person. I've let my best friend and my mom ride my horse but only under my close supervision but I've also let a girl at my barn who I know is a very good rider ride him when I can't make it to the stables.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I'll let just about anyone ride Soda..... in the pasture under supervision. They are only allowed to walk and I'm usually barking out commands (get out of his mouth is a BIG one). I also give the small children pony rides on him. He is a very different horse with children on his back. Very calm, quiet, and careful. He's always paying attn to their balance and if they start to get insecure he stops.

More advanced riders are pretty much allowed free rein, but again only in the pasture under supervision w/ one caveat. I don't like it when people take it upon themselves to "train" him for me w/o me asking. I know I'm not perfect and I've made some mistakes with him and we have our "issues" but we're working through them. I'm pretty proud of how far we've come, especially with some of the limitations we've had to work around and more importantly I'm not afraid to ask for help from more experienced horse people/trainers. As long as they can explain to me what the heck they're doing. It doesn't do me any good to have my horse trained by someone who can't tell me what signals they're using or why they're doing what they're doing.... 

Sorry that was a little bit of a rant. 

There are a couple of people that I don't worry about taking Soda anywhere. My dad (trained 100s of horses back in his younger years, and is a calm, patient, confident, quiet rider) and my aunt (very good, confident, calm, steady rider). Everyone else makes me worry a bit, so they ride with supervision. 

Part of my reason for letting other people ride him is I don't want to create a "one person horse." I want him to be able to be ridden by lots of different people, I figure it increases his chances of finding a good home if I ever had to sell him. And I don't have the fear that other people riding him will diminish the bond that we share. He's my boy and he has a lot of affection for me, we've been through quite a lot in the past 3 years, and I'm fairly certain it'll take more than a 15 minute ride on someone else's part to screw that (or his training) up.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

I'd let my trainer ride my horse - MY trainer! No one else's "trainer." I'd also maybe let a friend sit on his back... but not actually ride him.

Maybe I'm selfish or possessive too but he's my golden playdough and no one gets to mold him but me (and our trainer)! 

If I had more than one horse I might feel differently because the second horse might be for that purpose - letting friends ride! But no one gets to ride my pony XD


----------



## Madiera (Jul 1, 2010)

My 4 year old is doing well under saddle but I am reluctant to let anyone else on him for the next year or so. I want each experience to be as positive as possible. Eventually, I hope he'll be well rounded enough that anyone can through a saddle on him and go. I think the more versatility for horse and rider the better. This does not include green rider+green horse, I mean more experienced rider (even though their style will be different than mine)+green horse=more well rounded horse. I have to admit, it will probably be hard to cut the cord!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm like MN Tigerstripes. I'll put just about about anyone on Claymore, as long as I can be there to supervise and direct as needed. I'm not selfish with him but I don't want the work I've put in him undone or him taught any bad habits. If it's someone whose skill levels I trust with him, I have no issue leaving them to it. 

With Freyja, anyone CAN ride her, she's the world's most easy-going horse. Despite the fact she's been broke to ride less than a year, I've had lots of kids up on her. But I'm a little more picky about who rides her, due to 1. her soundness issues, and 2. due to the fact Fiona is bouncing alongside right now, you have to be observant enough to not get too separated from her.

Misty - I'm totally comfortable tossing anyone small enough up on her - she's that trustworthy. Again, though, not without supervision (as anyone small enough to ride her is a child and shouldn't be unsupervised anyways.)

Monty, thus far no one has been on him but me, and probably wont be for some time. Him I won't let anyone on - not until I can get him to where I feel he would be safe for others to ride.


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't mind other people riding Berdi if they know what they are doing. What makes me nervous is kids who don't know anything about riding. Berdi is very sensitive and responds to the lightest touch of the heels. If they squeeze her to get their balance she often will speed up. Thats why I always lead them around on her instead of letting them ride her themselves.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It really depends on the person and the horse. I am perfectly comfortable allowing anyone in my family to ride any of mine because they all know how to ride and what to do/what not to. As for people I don't know....... They can ride Nester til their heart is content because he is our kid/beginner packhorse. His mouth is hard and so are his sides but he doesn't spook or buck and isn't terribly interested in going faster than a trot. Perfect for someone who has no idea what they are doing. As for any of my better trained horses? I will let certain people ride Dobe so long as I am there and they listen to what I tell them to do. Most of my other horses would have no chance of getting a beginner or inexperienced rider. Denny would kill someone, Pokey is snorty enough that he would hurt someone. Jesse I don't know about yet. He isn't really sound enough for any amount of riding at all. All the rest are either way too old for any rider at all or way to green for someone less than expert.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I will generally let anyone ride Spike in the small paddock. My 7 year old can ride him at a walk by herself there. He basically does a 40 foot circle, comes back to me, and if I say "Go on", he does it again, lol. 
And like most other posters, there are a very select few that I would let go for a real ride out of my site. If I ever get a second horse, I actually think Spike would be just fine on a trail ride with someone else riding him. I would not set just anyone take him out alone though.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

It totally depends on who it is. I have my stud horse Jester for very very beginners and up. He's bombproof, respnsive, no vices, and very laid back. I know it's rare for a stu to be like that, but that's how he is. Rebel too. They're my go-to guys for friends with low experience. 

However, I have some horses that can't have beginners...Like Annie. If she has a beginner she will walk all over them. She's one you have to be riding all the time. You can't relax on her because she has no trouble becoming out of control if you let your guard down. But she love you to death. Plus, she's a one person horse. Her loyalty lies with whoever feeds her, which is me at the moment. When she is at my trainers she only listens to her stable hands ha ha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

It depends on which horse and who. One horse I won't let anyone at all ride because of his level of experiance and his spookiness. The other I'll only let a few people on. One girl I refuse to let ride him and there are a few other girls who are close friends with her who I won't let ride because they're so close with her and they might let her ride them.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I am very passionate about teaching people to ride and enabling people to have the opportunity to enjoy horses like I do. 

So I have had numerous peple up on my horses - I never leave someone unsupervised though, unless I trust them absolutely. Wildey has taught tons of people to ride and I have lent him to friends to compete and take to camps. Bundy has had a few people on him and my cousin occasionally rides him while I am on Latte.

Wildey is currently on loan to a Riding for the Disabled school to tons of people are riding him there :]

Being able to be ridden by numerous people is a good skill for a horse to have.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Generally no, I do not let others ride my horse. Part of it is possessiveness I guess, I also don't want to have to fix anything after words. When I had a second horse I did let others ride him, and even gave some of my nephews lessons on him, wouldn't have been many I would have let take him out of my sight, but supervised was ok.

Like I said I don't let others ride my personal horse partially because of my own possessiveness, but she's also more horse then the gelding, and I worry to much about someone getting hurt. The only person I have ever let ride her is my sister, and if she ask I probably would let her ride her w/out me, but I wouldn't want to and hope she never asks (she shouldn't since she has her own horse and she rarely rides w/out me).


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Nobody rides my horse, with the excpetion of me leading them. This is because my last horse was difficult, and I made the mistake of letting someone else ride her. They did, in a way, get on without my permission(my aunt let her get on while I was riding their new horse for them), and it didn't turn out well. This "professional" trainer got on my horse in my 14" english saddle, let her get into a brisk canter, and instead of slowing her down like a normal rider would, she decided to show her skills and do a one-rein stop. My horse, being a barrel racer, did a sharp turn, and made the woman go flying off and severely messed up her shoulder, tore the ligaments. So I will not let someone ride my horse, no matter what they claim their experience level is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Just going to add, I make exceptions when it's on horses I trust. I will let just about anyone on Sista, but noone on Dixie, a select few on Lex. But when it comes to my personal horses, people usually don't even won't on. XD


----------



## purplefoal (Jun 30, 2010)

I don't know. I feel like I'd let EVERYONE ride my horse if he were really nice and well trained, but I'd let no one on if he were trained by me so he wouldn't learn nasty habbits or become hard-mouthed... you know.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I dont let other people ride my horse. Except my mom, but her riding and my riding is at the same skill level, but other then that i dont like to let anyone else ride my horse. except my instructor when we go away for a few weeks (Only a little though) I do think horses should be able to behave with different riders though, but it still makes me crigne when other people ride her. she is very sensitive and my friend (who truly isnt that great of a rider) was leaning forward and tensing up and bouncing around/yanking on her mouth, so my horse panicked and kept speeding up. I havent let ANYONE else (except my instructor and mom) ride her since. and probably never will.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I really prefer people not even touch my horses, but that's for my own selfish reasons. And because one time at a show some idiot girl came up to my horse, started petting him, he got irritated and side stepped (he's very antisocial..lol), she hit him, and I got into a fight with her right then and there and got kicked out a show that I really wanted to win.

But, if I know that you are able to ride properly, there are about four horses of our's that anyone can ride. They are older trail geldings, so they are confidence builders. 

BUT, NO ONE, and I repeat NO ONE even thinks about touching my horse High Five. The day Hell freezes over is the day that someone besides me gets on him or even touches him.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Well , again depends on the skill level, of course, but my old guy has different ideas. Noone can canter him but my daughter or myself. He pushes the eject button after one stride.  But-he will walk trot a monkey on a trail all day!


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

horseluver250 said:


> I'm selfish and don't like so share haha  I really don't even like anyone handling my horse at all. I'd let someone on her only if I am standing there watching.


Hehe im the same way...I think its very childish of me but im like I finally got my own horse, hes mine, and I want to be the only person on his back for the rest of his life....but i already got family members asking to just to get on him and walk around...but even know Hero is very calm for an OTTB he is still very green, and has only had me on his back since his racing days..but then again im making an excuse for me to be selfish hehe


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

Due to abuse, my horse is very VERY one-person. He doesn't trust anyone but me as far as he could throw them, pun intended. 
He's awesome for me, but a true handful, and somewhat dangerous, for everyone else, arena or not.


----------



## Pinto (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't mind at all as long as I know their skill level. 
If they're more experienced than me then, sure! Go ahead! I prefer to have seen their riding style before hand because I don't want them screaming around the arena on him, even if they're the best rider in the world. I know his limits and they don't. 
I also don't have a problem with beginners riding him because he's as cool as a cucumber. If they've never ridden a horse before I'll just lead him around the arena at a walk. If I'm confident they have some basic skills I'll let them walk by themselves and maybe have a bit of a trot


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

there are a few people I trust to ride Caleigh and only two I'd trust to ride her when I'm away. Brooke is part of our barn family, one of the students, and close to my trainers family. She's 15 but very experienced, kind of been there done that, very relaxed and she's more than welcome to ride Caleigh if I'm there or nor because she knows how to ride her and makes Caleigh work just as I would. She's also full of common sense. She doesn't ride without a buddy where as another student of mine wouldn't think twice about it and that's why the only student in the barn allowed to ride Caleigh without me present would be Brooke. 
The second person of course is my trainer but she puts brooke on Caleigh to work her when I'm gone instead. The third would be my boyfriend. He's not as advanced but he knows how to ride and doesn't let Caleigh get away with anything she would try on a beginner rider however he won't ride when I'm not there, it's not an interest of his. He does love to take her out in the feild and just sit on her while she wanders around. 

As for Sampson only my trainer, Brooke and I ride him. No one else. When the care lease starts on him I'm going to be extremely picky on the lessee because of Sampsons trust issues I do not want anyone on him that doesn't understand the different between soft and guiding or hard and nasty. He can't have the second option.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

For my horse the only people that can ride my horse besides myself are my trainer and the clinicians that choose to do so. Although he may be alright for a less experienced rider on the trails as long as I'm with them, not that he has problems on the trails, just because he's sensitive to the rider's position.


----------



## Just Ruthiey (Jul 12, 2010)

Most day... well everyday. You touch my horse you die. It sounds mean but I have had so many people get up on my horses for lessons, leases, trails, things of that nature & within an hour my horse is at the bit ready to run or is turned into the monster that I got them in. 

It doesn't matter the skill level my horses really only take one rider or one handler at a time.


----------



## Seifur (Apr 24, 2010)

Well, it depends if the person is a beginner or not...

My sister once had her really overweight friend ride my favorite mare who is an Icelandic pony, so I was forced to ride another one of our horses. The girl didn't seem to know anything at all about horses.
I usually let my mare gallop up the hill on our way home since she loves to do it and I think it's fun. But this time she looked like she was about to crap her fur trying to trot up the hill with my sister's friend on her back. I was not happy.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

For the most part, I don't mind people riding my horses and actually encourage it. I just have to be careful with Zierra, because she doesn't like people (or horses for that matter) and is very "one-person". She tests every new rider so I can't have beginners on her unless I'm leading her or she WILL dump them as gloriously as she can. If you can deal with 10 minutes of her jigging, crowhopping, running sideways and possibly bolting, then she settles down. 

I'm never much concerned because people can't wreck her, she can only wreck them! :lol: If she doesn't like something you're doing, she'll tell you, and it never reflects back on me. For example, if someone jumped her badly and slammed her back, she would stop jumping or start bolting. However, I could climb on her and ride her perfectly fine.

I encourage new riders for Jynx because she's so laidback.


----------



## lopez (Jul 9, 2010)

I let anyone jump on Lopez, but it all depends on their skill level and what they want to do. My friend likes getting a bit of instruction and she's an okay rider so I let her go out and she trots and does small jumps on him and I give her a hand, just tell her the things I know. I am making no excuses and I always tell her that this mighten be right but it works for /me/ and it works for Lopez. My other friend isn't near as confident and I put her on the lunge and shes more then happy to just mozy around like that for a while.

I've had people that have never ridden sit on him bareback, I only do this because I'm absolutely confident he won't do anything. I've then walked them around a bit and they've jumped off. I have this thing about letting my close friends jump on him but no one else. My mum's friends daughter found out I had a horse and is ALWAYS trying to hop on him. I don't like that because she thinks she knows everything and tries to get Lopez doing what she thinks is right while my friends will do what I tell them, this girl just ignores me.

I'm sure as Lopez gets more responsive and I get him going the way I like I'll become more possessive, but I really like to help my friends out and a couple of them like horses and like sitting on them so I like to give them that opportunity. As I said though, I'm sure as I get better at riding Lopez and we become more of a team I'll become far more possessive.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

I let some people ride my horse, but only if I'm there to supervise. I want them to know how my horse functions, and since he's gigantic (around 17-17.2hh) they don't want to be left with him! I would never let anybody ride him (besides my mom and this other lady) without me around because they don't know how he functions. When he sticks his head up, there are things you need to do to calm him down, and you can't rush with him. 

I would let my mom ride hime because she is a VERY experienced horse person and, well, she's like in love with my horse. lol Sometimes she tries to get closer to him than I do, and I'm like "Hello? My horsey! back off!" lol. I would also let a girl named Courtney ride him because she's friends with his old owner, and has known my horse since he was 3 or 4, and he's 13 now.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

well, given that my mare is rather green, unless I knew without a shadow of a doubt that they actually know how to ride, and won't do anything on the horse, that is counter-productive to how I am working her, then sure...Otherwise, no way; she is a horse that is really sensitive to body weight and position, leg position, etc, and that's good, if you know what to do with your body, but not so good if you just sit there like a sack of potatoes...Ms. Flicka would not appreciate that at all. She's also very much a "one person" type of gal...Honestly, I don't mind that...tehehe. Now ground work wise, again, as long as the person does things how she's been trained, I really don't mind who handles her from the ground, as she is very polite, and very well mannered, even if it's obvious she's not too crazy about being handled by someone else! Haha

Now, I have always had a horse, that most people could get on and ride, but the past few years I've only had project horses, and it's just counterproductive to put someone who is really green, on top of a really green horse. If they are experienced, I don't mind, but honestly, I don't know many really experienced riders in my area, seeing as I just moved...again!


----------



## damondel (Jul 12, 2010)

No way no one ever touches my horse let alone riding it!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd be very happy if other people could ride my horses. The problem though they are not beginner-friendly to start with. Jemma is smart enough to un-mount a bad rider, and my paint doesn't trust anyone to ride or work with her besides me (yes, tried 4 good trainers with the same result). It's very sad indeed.


----------



## Starlet (Jun 3, 2010)

sometimes i get wary of others riding the horses i have that i have worked so hard to correct and train th ride a certain way and i dont want them to "wreck" them. 
Don't worry though, horses aren't glass and so they won't break. Also the horse usually knows when "daddy" gets on and they will shape up. What I mean is, if you're the one who normally rides and disaplines the horse, the horse knows it and will normally ride the way you want to.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I bought Dancer and DJ sight unseen - their owner at the time had tried unsuccessfully to sell them and decided to just leave them at the property when she moved. The first time I saw them, I knew DJ was a big sweetie - no buck and no training. However, I've let a LOT of people ride him - well, poke around on him because I know that the worst thing he will do is ignore them.

Dancer, however is another story. I'm a very short, fat old lady and was afraid to ride for fear of hurting the horse. The first time I saw Dancer, her previous owner rode her to show how she was broke, and was rather rudely thrown - not funny, previous owner injured her ankle pretty badly. However, I have let a few people ride her - if they're dumb enough to try. 

Dancer is pretty intolerant, you have to stay out of her mouth, away from her sides and sit still for crying out loud. If you don't ride like you know what you are doing - she'll give you free flying lessons! :shock: 

That being said, I love watching her being ridden by someone who knows what they are doing. She moves so beautifully - she just floats along. It's hard to believe a horse as fugly as she is can move so well! Now that I've lost nearly 50 lbs, and she foaled at the end of June, I'm really looking forward to trying her out for myself. I hope she will cut me some slack and not try to throw me. I'm pretty good at leaving a horse's mouth alone, and I do try to sit still, so maybe we'll do okay. I just like imagining what it would be like to be the one in the saddle riding like some of the people I've only watched ride her.:wink:


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I love it when others ride him just to see how smooth and light he is- it is fun to let them see it for themselves. I do get nervous though because I am working so hard to train him. My ultimate goal is to have any one get on him and get the same response I get from him. That said, so far only my 11 year old cousin has ridden him......


----------



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm ok with others riding my horse so long as I am there. I'm not lesson instructor but I know my horse is very calm, so if someone wants to come out and see what it's like to ride, I do a mini 'basics' lesson of sorts. My horse is very forgiving and I've never noticed a change in her after someone else rides.

There is one girl at my barn I let ride once. She said she knew how to and wanted to get into barrel racing. I told her not to go faster than a trot if she didn't have lessons under her belt....but she didn't listen...Luckily my horse is better behaved than she was...she won't ride my horse again...


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

It depends on the person really.
I let my friends oldest 2 kids ride him. They're 14 and 11. He may only be a 4 year old, but I trust him to take care of them. They don't ride him by themselves, though the oldest tried to once and she got reemed out for it. My friend watches them like hawks to make sure they're using the same aids that I'm training him with.
I'd let a couple of my other friends on him, but they're horse people and have been riding a long time.
I *might* put a beginner on him as a lead line at home. He's got such a gentle nature, I would trust him not to do anything bad. But I would never let someone that didn't know how to ride, ride him off the lead or lunge line.


----------



## artsyjenn (May 12, 2010)

It depends on the horse. My paint horse is still pretty green, and excitable, so only a really advanced rider for him. I'm not even riding him right now myself (I am NOT an advanced rider). He didn't get ridden for awhile for various reasons, so he'll be going to the trainer for refreshing next spring before probably anyone rides him again.
My daughter's QH, I let 3 other people besides her ride him (not all the time). All MUCH more advanced than her (including our trainer). Since he's still a young horse, sometimes he needs a more advanced person to get on him and work him through something. Other than that, I want them to develop a relationship.
Our pony, anybody who wants to can ride her, as long as they aren't too big. She's been there done that, nothing bothers her, she's been a lesson pony.


----------



## artsyjenn (May 12, 2010)

"That being said, I love watching her being ridden by someone who knows what they are doing. She moves so beautifully - she just floats along."

My old TB was like that. He'd had some dressage training with his previous owner. I have zero dressage training. I just rode him around the yard and in our arena. I LOVED seeing a person who knew what they were doing ride him. Had lots of "hey, look what he knows how to do!" moments lol


​


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm always trying to introduce people to riding and I've had many beginner friends on my mare. She's a trained western pleasure horse so I enjoy letting people feel her comfortable jog. That's usually the fastest they go though. She has no problems loping and will listen like a dream, but it's just such an uncomfortable gait unless you really get her using herself that I'm sure they'd lose their balance.


----------



## AngelEquestrian (Jul 15, 2010)

Well, yes and no.
My step dad's little niece is just...plain cute, and I have a teenie pony who, even for his age, is amazing with her. Since he was previously backed, she sits on him and walks around for a few minutes and they both enjoy it 
My auntie who used to ride is still in her early 20's and wants to get back into it, so, i'm agreeing to let her ride fluffy horse after she's achived a good trot on mahousive lazy drafty cobby thing 

I don't mind close friends riding my horses, but if i'd only known someone a few days, and they didn't instantly grow on me, then no.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Other than my trainer, I haven't found anyone that *wants* to ride my green, grouchy horse. 

She likes to test all new riders, she likes to flat out refuse to move, followed by a semi-decent buck, bunch of crow hops and then give in and behave..... but not many people are willing to go through all that just to ride her!


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

I had another woman ride my horse for one week while I was on vacation out of state, I sat in and watched her ride him a few times to make sure she was comfortable with him, and she loved him!

So I left for vacation without a worry in the world and when I get back I get a report from her that the first day we were gone, he did a hairpin turn off the rail and tossed her to the dirt!

I don't think I'm going to have other people ride my horse anymore, at most if I go on vacation I'll leave him to my instructor.


----------



## CopperPennyPony (Feb 14, 2010)

My horse was abused by his previous owners so I tend to be very protective of him. He is also a very dominant horse who runs away with anyone who isn't an experienced rider. So I guess what I'm saying is consider what the person could do to your horse and also what the horse could do to the person riding.


----------

